# Comprar en china, vender en España



## RuiKi84 (6 Ene 2015)

Hola shurs, llevo días dandole vueltas a la cabeza sobre algunos negocios online, en la actualidad gracias a internet hay un montón de productos disponibles por 4 duros en Asia y la gente los vende por un pico en Europa... Me voy a lanzar a realizar algunos pedidos de prueba, son productos muy exclusivos (nada de calzoncillos Ck), y antes de ponerme de vendedor ilegal en milanuncios, me gustaría saber por donde empezar para hacer todo legal, nunca he montado ningún negocio y menos de tipo online, habrá muchas cosas que se me escapan y seguro que hacen que me replantee todos mis planes... Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (6 Ene 2015)

me interesa, estoy atento


----------



## horik (6 Ene 2015)

Hace un mes compre un teléfono de china y DHL me pidió 26,36€ tasas de aduanas.


----------



## OyF (6 Ene 2015)

Primero aprenda lo básico en el mundo del negocio y el marketing, pasos legales, de autónomos, hacienda, protección a la privacidad, garantías y políticas de ventas y devoluciones, luego un estudio de mercado enfocado en su público objetivo, y finalmente intente meterse en un proyecto online en un nicho específico muy poco explotado, que adelante suyo hay 1,2 millones de personas en ispaña que le sacan ventaja, y las familias ya están pasando de comprar chorradas inútiles chinas a cualquiera que se monta algo virtual, pudiendo hacerlo en Áh-Masón...

Y por supuesto: Cuenta bancaria fuera de ispania, para asociar a ella todos sus ingresos económicos, o aquí trabajará gratis.


----------



## RuiKi84 (6 Ene 2015)

horik dijo:


> Hace un mes compre un teléfono de china y DHL me pidió 26,36€ tasas de aduanas.



En principio la idea es esa, pagar las tasas y lo que sea necesario, he comprado muchas cosas en china pero casi todo era para uso particular, haciendo todo legal supongo que me tocará trabajar y perder pasta (España es así), prefiero tener todo atado a que vengan los Peperos y me hagan pagar el mal hacer de las empreasas de sus amigos del Ibex.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 21:54 ----------




OyF dijo:


> Primero aprenda lo básico en el mundo del negocio y el marketing, pasos legales, de autónomos, hacienda, protección a la privacidad, garantías y políticas de ventas y devoluciones, luego un estudio de mercado enfocado en su público objetivo, y finalmente intente meterse en un proyecto online en un nicho específico muy poco explotado, que adelante suyo hay 1,2 millones de personas en ispaña que le sacan ventaja, y las familias ya están pasando de comprar chorradas inútiles chinas a cualquiera que se monta algo virtual, pudiendo hacerlo en Áh-Masón...
> 
> Y por supuesto: Cuenta bancaria fuera de ispania, para asociar a ella todos sus ingresos económicos, o aquí trabajará gratis.



Dejando a un lado todos los me sacan ventaja, y todo el tema de marketing y estudio de mercado... Me considero un usuario avanzado en internet con un capital que me puedo permitir perder, lo que mas me preocupa es el tema burocrático, te agradecería si me puedes informar sobre el tema de la cuenta en el extranjero ... 8:


----------



## yoshi (6 Ene 2015)

cual es la pagina donde compra esos productos chinos suena interesante


----------



## subvencionados (6 Ene 2015)

¿Qué quieres traer, contenedores o productos aislados?


----------



## OyF (6 Ene 2015)

No puedo informar sobre ctas fuera de la CE porque no es mi negocio, y no quiero que se piense aquí que voy a comisión, pero cuando estés operativo con tu actividad envíame un MP y te contactaré con gente de currículum comprobable, y ya os arregláis entre vts.


----------



## Joeng Jan (7 Ene 2015)

Hola. Resido en China y tengo el culo pelado de acompañar a españoles para comprar productos y luego enviarlos a España. Sobre todo compráis lo que se conoce en inglés como commodities, es decir, cosas pequeñas como cinturones, pulseras, collares, lámparas, camisetas, zapatos -mucho valenciano viene- etc. No es complicado ya que ese sector se centra sólo en 2 provincias chinas y todo es sencillo (compra y envío en el mismo lugar) pero no así la negociación, menos si no conoces ni idioma ni cultura. 

Más que españoles, vienen más sudamericanos (colombianos, ecuatorianos, panameños pero los reyes son los peruanos)


----------



## Avanza (7 Ene 2015)

Si quieres hacerlo por lo legal olvídate de las cuentas opacas en el extranjero que al final pueden traer mas problemas que otra cosa, infórmate en hacienda acerca de tus obligaciones como posible autónomo pues ahora por cuadro duros puedes darte de alta(aunque solo sean 6 meses la reducción de la cuota)...

ah por cierto, quien importa y hace negocios en China normalmente no lo hace todo por lo legal, es decir, mírate lo de cobocalleja y me entenderás, te lo digo porque si no estarás compitiendo con gente que lo hace más barato por el tema de aduanas.


----------



## qualicion (7 Ene 2015)

Si ganas más del smi tienes que hacerte autónomo, tócate los cojones. Haya habitualidad o no. Si no, darte de alta en hacienda.

O sea si ganas 650 euros, si no tuvieras la reducción de cuota pagarías 250 de autónomo+ 130 euros de irpf más o menos, con lo que se te quedaría en 270 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Yo ahora tengo un dolor de cabeza de la hostia, porque soy autónomo por ingresos de internet, y hubo dos meses que no me di de alta de autónomo y superé el SMI, y bankia me pide justificar los ingresos, ya veremos.

A mí lo que me jode es que la gente se lo monta muy bien en mi situación, ingresa el dinero a varias cuentas en pequeñas proporciones, o ingresa fuera del país... y parece ser que yo soy el único gilipollas que lo declara todo.


----------



## Bangbang (7 Ene 2015)

Hace años que lo de importar cosas de China para revenderlas aquí dejó de ser rentable. Si quieres ganar dinero con importación necesitas darle un valor añadido al producto.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (7 Ene 2015)

Bangbang dijo:


> Hace años que lo de importar cosas de China para revenderlas aquí dejó de ser rentable. Si quieres ganar dinero con importación necesitas darle un valor añadido al producto.



Ya y por eso abren cada día más tiendas de todo a 100...

La cuestión es el producto que traigas, allí se fabrica de todo, si sabes qué se necesita aquí y en donde venderlo y como no donde conseguirlo allí a buen precio, te puedes sacar bastante rentabilidad.

Yo hice mis pinitos durante la carrera donde yo y un amigo chino empezamos a traer paneles solares para vender aquí en España, vendíamos a empresas y también a particulares, contratábamos a un técnico para que instalase las placas solares. 
También cuando salió la normativa de los chalecos reflectantes que pasaron a ser obligatorios, pues fuimos de los primeros en traerlos a España, y se los vendimos en Cobo Calleja a tiendas de venta al por mayor de chinos. Eso duró 3 meses, después ya lo traían ellos mismos de china.

Cada día salen más y más oportunidades, hasta hace unos pocos meses... los drones.


----------



## Bangbang (8 Ene 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Ya y por eso abren cada día más tiendas de todo a 100...
> 
> La cuestión es el producto que traigas, allí se fabrica de todo, si sabes qué se necesita aquí y en donde venderlo y como no donde conseguirlo allí a buen precio, te puedes sacar bastante rentabilidad.
> 
> ...



Me estas dando la razón con tus sabias palabras y gran visión emprendedora con las placas y chalecos reflectantes. 
Cualquier cosa que traigas mañana de China y la vendas por 2€, la tienes pasado en la tienda china de la esquina o en Ebay por 1€.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Ene 2015)

Bangbang dijo:


> Me estas dando la razón con tus sabias palabras y gran visión emprendedora con las placas y chalecos reflectantes.
> Cualquier cosa que traigas mañana de China y la vendas por 2€, la tienes pasado en la tienda china de la esquina o en Ebay por 1€.



No, no te estoy dando la razón, más bien lo que digo es que tienes que ir dos pasos por delante de las tiendas chinas, cosa que no es difícil, solo tienen productos muy básicos. Ahora con todo el rollo este de las princesas "Frozen", hace unos meses apenas se veía merchandising de ellas en las tiendas chinas, y ahora de repente se han llenado, eso sí, con meses de retraso. 
En cambio en China ya habían productos de las princesas desde que sacaron la peli. 

Ebay es otra historia, y la mayoría de las personas prefieren ir a la tienda y pagar un poco más en vez de esperar a que llegue de China, + pagar aduanas + impuestos, además del tiempo de espera, y a saber si van a llegar en buen estado, además si le sumas los costes de envio y demás, dependiendo de qué producto sea, te puede salir incluso más caro que en la tienda.

Hay muchísimas oportunidades, aunque ahora es todo más especializado, este amigo chino que te he comentado, trae ahora piezas de coches. Y el año pasado estaba exportando a China, leche en polvo.

El futuro es la exportación a China, pero el problema es que desde España hay poca cosa que exportar, jamones, vinos, aceite de oliva, zapatos, poco más..., osea la idea es moverse a otros países, conocer mundo y aprovechar oportunidades. Conozco uno que gana dinero en Ebay desde Alemania vendiendo productos del mercadona/carrefour a alemanes, su hermano le envía desde España productos del mercadona y luego él los pone en Alemania en Ebay vendiendolos a 3 veces el precio en España. Al año haciendo unos cálculos muy básicos con el importe medio por venta y el numero de votos que tiene (+ estimación de aquellos que no emiten votos), se saca limpios facilmente 50-60k euros.

A los chinos aún no les gusta demasiado los mazapanes, polvorones... , pero si alguien acaba convenciéndolos algún día... ahí se puede ganar un buen dineral. En China tienen de postre una cosa riquísima que es "caqui seco", está buenísimo, yo traje un paquete a mis amigos, y a todos les encantaron, además el uso que se le podría dar en pastelería es increible, está mucho más bueno que el cabello de angel... y bueno, nadie ha traído hasta ahora este manjar, porque en España se desconoce más que nada...

Podemos hablar de otros sectores como el porno y las apuestas, en China, son ilegales, aunque en las calles haya prostitución y se apueste dinero en cada esquina, lo que son las webs las tienen muy controladas. 
Eso sí en cuanto se quiten estas restricciones (cada vez hay menos), ahí los que lo hagan primero van a llevarse un buen pastizal. 
Algo así como una web con un chino follando occidentales, eso causaría furor en China, hay webs de occidentales follando asiaticas que ganan un pastón. 
Fíjate en lo último que te digo porque los chinos están necesitadísimos, osea cientos de millones de pajilleros necesitados de contenido sexual para cascársela. Esto lo puedes ver en páginas como YY, es una web extrañísima, ahí las tías que estan buenas se ponen a cantar o hablar como si de youtubers se tratasen, y la gente que la escuchan, les dan "regalos", esos regalos son intercambiables por dinero. Y ves a chinas ganar +20.000 euracos al mes viviendo solo de regalitos virtuales. 
Una web así no funcionaría ni de coña en occidente, teniendo porno gratis en todo internet, a ver quien va a regalarle dinero a una tia por su cara bonita. :XX:

Estas son ideas a bote pronto, y eso que estoy fuera del mundillo.


----------



## RuiKi84 (8 Ene 2015)

Bangbang dijo:


> Me estas dando la razón con tus sabias palabras y gran visión emprendedora con las placas y chalecos reflectantes.
> 
> Cualquier cosa que traigas mañana de China y la vendas por 2€, la tienes pasado en la tienda china de la esquina o en Ebay por 1€.




No hay que ser incrédulo, siempre hay nichos que están sin cubrir, además hay muchos artículos más caros con menos demanda, pero con mejores márgenes también, nada de los típicos gadgets y fundas para móviles, es fácil jugártela con cuatro duros... estas Navidades hemos visto los palos extensibles para el selfie, es una moda, barato y con mucha competencia , lo jodido es meterte en inversiones fuertes... Yo hace años tb hice negocio vendiendo calzoncillos de ck, después de vender varios cientos y a pesar de que se vendían solos, los resultados eran miserables, con otro tipo de producto solo necesitas una venta para mejorar esos resultados.


----------



## Bangbang (8 Ene 2015)

Busca en este mismo foro y encontrarás decenas de mensajes con el mismo tema que tu propones:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...culos-de-mayorista-china.html?highlight=china

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/265569-importar-desde-china.html?highlight=china

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-traerme-de-china-vender.html?highlight=china

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-china-y-venta-online.html?highlight=china

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/210216-importar-de-china.html?highlight=china

.......

Ahora yo te propongo que me encuentres uno de los creadores de estos hilos que haya triunfado con la idea.


----------



## Joeng Jan (8 Ene 2015)

Llevar algo de China a España está trilladísimo aunque si tuviera que decir algún nicho aun latente sería el de pulseritas, pendientes y demás abalarios. He acompañado a muucho emrpesario español en China para comprar y enviar mercancía. Son todos novatillos, entre colegas (2-3 cajas) aunque hubo uno grande de Barcelona con 26 tiendas de pendientes y demás artículos pequeños.

El negocio está al revés, en importar. Llevo muchos años en China y es lo que me da de comer. Y muy bien. Saludos


----------



## Intramuros (8 Ene 2015)

Con el desembarco de aliexpress y alibaba en españa los revendedores lo tienen un poco más crudo, al hacer la busqueda del producto para comparar precios salen posicionadas en los primeros puestos y la diferencia de precio hace el resto, revender a secas sin añadir nada al servicio tiene los días contados, busca en ofrecer algo más (mejorar garantias, asesoramiento, reparaciones, etc, etc) o tienes poco que hacer.


----------



## Lombroso (8 Ene 2015)

¿Y porqué no montas un bazar chino? Y no va de coña. Como tú bien has dicho, cada día abren decenas de bazares por toda España y casi ninguno fracasa.


----------



## Joeng Jan (8 Ene 2015)

Si uno no conoce el sector, mejor no meterse. Dudo muchísimo que un español machus-ibericus sin idea de chino china ni chini tenga el poder económico y conocimientos que un chino. Sin hablar del famoso 'guanxi' y ya no quiero ni mencionar la cultura del esfuerzo (trabajar los domingos! no!, trabajar 12 h/día? no! soy español)

El tema de los bazares chinos no es complicado: la mayoría vienen de la provincia de Zhejiang (prov muuuy rica) donde se basan en sistemas de clanes familiares y donde obtienen las mercancías SIN COSTE (proveedor chino gigante) durante x tiempo y si no las venden las devuelven para seguir rotando (adónde? a otro bazar chino de otro lugar). Se trata de ofrecer facilidades. Ayudarse entre ellos. Vamos, lo contrario que en España.

Por curiosidad, muchos de estos bazares chinos hacen mucho dinero. Con ese dinero me pagan en negro muchos pedidos de vino, por ejemplo. Sobres bien gruesos. Si eres honrado te aseguro que no haces dinero, mejor dicho, no vale la pena importar. Realizo y cuesta lo mismo tramitar la documentación en la aduana de 500 botellas que de 8000.


----------



## wililon (8 Ene 2015)

Yo durante mi descanso vacacional también he pasado por esa idea. Pero creo que la competencia es brutal, hay que conocer el mercado muy bien e ir adelantado tienes los siguientes puntos negativos:

Financiero: ¿cuanto pasa desde que pagas tu la mercancía hasta que la vendes? ¿cuanto tiempo pasa en tránsito + aduana? He leído cosas de los diferentes recorridos que se pueden hacer en la aduana y pone los pelos de punta. Y ah ecomprobado con gilipolleces que he pedido en aliexpress que es un poco lotería y si te toca la china puedes tener más de un mes tu mercancía parada.
Stocks: Como asegurarte de que vendes el 100% de lo que traes. Las cosas pasan de moda. Tienes que estar en el mercado cuando empieza a venderse u producto no cuando empieza a dejar de venderse. Puedes quedarte con 1.000 palos para hacer selfies en el almacen de por vida que valgan lo que has sacado con el resto de productos.
Margen: es positivo y negativo, cuanto más margen haya en un producto más competencia aparecerá y más difícil se pondrá el asunto con el tiempo. Cuanto menos márgen menos competencia pero hay que hacer más esfuerzo para lo sacar lo mismo.
Competencia: amazon tiene algoritmos de venta de sus propios vendedores para ver qué se vende y que no y entrar ellos en el negocio, pero también hay miles de minivendedores con experciencia y herramientas para joderte el nicho en ebay, rakuten y la propia amazon.


Mis puntos a favor:

Ya tengo empresa no necesito autonomos ni nada, sólo tendría que pagar un poco más al gestor y punto.
Tampoco necesito financiación y puedo hacer pedidos de prueba de ministocks de diferentes productos para ver que tal.
Tengo un posible socio con mucha experiencia en China.

Mis puntos negativos:
Tiempo: necesito mucho tiempo para investigar mercados y echar cuentas que dejaría de dedicar a otros negocios. Si se complica un papeleo de aduana podría tardar más de una semana en tener tiempo para dedicarle.


----------



## kalapa (8 Ene 2015)

¿Es muy complicado crear una empresa en UK?


----------



## wililon (8 Ene 2015)

kalapa dijo:


> ¿Es muy complicado crear una empresa en UK?



Busca hilos. Al final en mi opinión no merece la pena. Para eso la montas en HK y pagas 0% al beneficio.

Yo lo que siempre digo, si realmente no te da para montar el negocio en España, no montes el negocio. Como te saltes un papel en UK puedes flipar en colores y perder todo lo ahorrado y más. Nadie te asegura que hacienda no vaya nunca a ver tu negocio y pedirte lo suyo. Duerme tranquilo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Ene 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> Si uno no conoce el sector, mejor no meterse. Dudo muchísimo que un español machus-ibericus sin idea de chino china ni chini tenga el poder económico y conocimientos que un chino. Sin hablar del famoso 'guanxi' y ya no quiero ni mencionar la cultura del esfuerzo (trabajar los domingos! no!, trabajar 12 h/día? no! soy español)
> 
> El tema de los bazares chinos no es complicado: la mayoría vienen de la provincia de Zhejiang (prov muuuy rica) donde se basan en sistemas de clanes familiares y donde obtienen las mercancías SIN COSTE (proveedor chino gigante) durante x tiempo y si no las venden las devuelven para seguir rotando (adónde? a otro bazar chino de otro lugar). Se trata de ofrecer facilidades. Ayudarse entre ellos. Vamos, lo contrario que en España.
> 
> Por curiosidad, muchos de estos bazares chinos hacen mucho dinero. Con ese dinero me pagan en negro muchos pedidos de vino, por ejemplo. Sobres bien gruesos. Si eres honrado te aseguro que no haces dinero, mejor dicho, no vale la pena importar. Realizo y cuesta lo mismo tramitar la documentación en la aduana de 500 botellas que de 8000.




Veo que sabes de lo que hablas... aunque te equivocas en algunas cosas.
La mayoría de los bazares chinos NO obtienen la mercancía gratis, solo aquellos bazares que son de propiedad del vendedor mayoristas, o familiares muy cercanos, no hace falta mencionar que no hay rotación, ni devolución, eso son 2 gatos los que tienen el privilegio de ir rotando. También deberías mencionar a los proveedores españoles de los cuales compran estos mayoristas chinos, no todo lo importan ellos mismos.

Como todo, todo se empieza poco a poco, buscando nichos de mercado donde los grandes aún no estén metidos, los chinos de zhejiang (especialmente qingtian y wenzhou) empezaron todos igual, de camareros, repartidores, vendiendo rosas, pelis piratas... y acabaron en Cobo Calleja montando sus imperios.

No puedes esperar tener su poder económico y sus conocimientos de la noche al día.


----------



## Joeng Jan (8 Ene 2015)

hamijo, las ciudades concretamente son Wenzhou y Lishui. Qingtian se le llama a la zona (por mucho que te diga Google). Muchos de mis clientes son de Wenzhou. Tienen un poder económico brutal y no, no fueron camareros ni ponian ladrillos. Son familias ricas.

Os recomiendo ir. Alrededor de Wenzhou hay ciudades-pueblo más peque y dedicadas a un sector. Esta la ciudad dedicada solo a las paraguas (es una pasada), a los cinturones (suelo ir con un empresario de una marca española conocida jeje), a las monturas de gafas,...y un poquito más lejos tienes Zhuji (dedicada a las perlas y es la ciudad donde producen más calcetines del mundo) etc etc. Zhejiang es muy poderosa.

Aquí hay revistas donde ya hace tiempo entrevistan a gente de Zhejiang y su negocio. Repito, nunca han sido camareros ni nada por el estilo. A los más jovenzuelos se les llaman 'fuerdai' (hijo de papa rico) o 'tuhao' (campesino rico) que esta palabra está más de moda.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Ene 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> hamijo, las ciudades concretamente son Wenzhou y Lishui. Qingtian se le llama a la zona (por mucho que te diga Google). Muchos de mis clientes son de Wenzhou. Tienen un poder económico brutal y no, no fueron camareros ni ponian ladrillos. Son familias ricas.
> 
> Os recomiendo ir. Alrededor de Wenzhou hay ciudades-pueblo más peque y dedicadas a un sector. Esta la ciudad dedicada solo a las paraguas (es una pasada), a los cinturones (suelo ir con un empresario de una marca española conocida jeje), a las monturas de gafas,...y un poquito más lejos tienes Zhuji (dedicada a las perlas y es la ciudad donde producen más calcetines del mundo) etc etc. Zhejiang es muy poderosa.
> 
> Aquí hay revistas donde ya hace tiempo entrevistan a gente de Zhejiang y su negocio. Repito, nunca han sido camareros ni nada por el estilo. A los más jovenzuelos se les llaman 'fuerdai' (hijo de papa rico) o 'tuhao' (campesino rico) que esta palabra está más de moda.




Hablo de los chinos que hay en España, no en China. Los chinos de España provienen principalmente de Qingtian y Wenzhou, y ultimamente vienen muchos de Fujian. He visitado China 9 veces, y he estado en tanto Qingtian como Wenzhou, en el caso de Wenzhou tienen un sector industrial muy poderoso, pero en qingtian ha prosperado en los últimos 20 años gracias a las remesas que se envian desde afuera. 

Mi amigo chino precisamente es de esas dos ciudades (padre qingtianés y madre wenzhounesa), fui con él hace unos años y me dijo esto.


----------



## RuiKi84 (8 Ene 2015)

Tengo muy claro que la importación de China está muy trillada, pero aún así creo que hay gente que paga sin saberlo los productos como si fuesen fabricados en Europa , cuando en realidad vienen de Asia, quizá un título más correcto para el hilo hubiese sido "comprar en Asia, vender en Europa" o "comprar barato y vender caro", conozco a mucha gente que reniega de los productos chinos por ser de baja calidad (yo me incluyo), pero lo cierto es que cada día compramos productos de primerísima calidad pagados a un gran precio que son fabricados allí sin embargo el vendedor tiene la imagen de buena marca, Lo que me echa para atrás a mi son todas las zancadillas que pone la administración de este país a la gente que quiere emprender desde abajo. Por otro lado, no conozco a nadie que se haya echo rico con un pelotazo de este tipo, para ser millonario al instante mejor jugar a la lotería ...


----------



## Bangbang (8 Ene 2015)

Vamos a ver es que estas mezclando cosas. Una cosa es diseñar aquí un buen producto y fabricarlo allí para reducir costes pero con tus estandadares de calidad, como hace BQ por ejemplo:

Diseñado en Las Rozas, fabricado en China. La historia de Bq

Y otra buscar el churriproducto diseñado por los chinos que lo vas a encontrar en todos los bazares, ebays y milanuncios de la vida.


----------



## RuiKi84 (8 Ene 2015)

Bangbang dijo:


> Vamos a ver es que estas mezclando cosas. Una cosa es diseñar aquí un buen producto y fabricarlo allí para reducir costes pero con tus estandadares de calidad, como hace BQ por ejemplo:
> 
> Diseñado en Las Rozas, fabricado en China. La historia de Bq
> 
> Y otra buscar el churriproducto diseñado por los chinos que lo vas a encontrar en todos los bazares, ebays y milanuncios de la vida.




Ya he dicho desde el principio que yo no quiero "churriproducto"como mínimo igual a las marcas en calidad, no estoy hablando de electrónica ni software, mi consulta va mas encaminada al tema de burocracia, (creo que lo he repetido muchas veces), conozco ya el nicho porque es un hobbie para mi, además mi objetivo no es ganar dinero será más bien formarme en el tema.

Por cierto, Bq es hoy en día como tu dices un churriproducto, además caro, ojalá sigan creciendo para ofrecer calidad.


----------



## OyF (9 Ene 2015)

Y esperar a las entregas del "made in china":

Los envíos postales apilados en Barajas son más de 200.000 | Madrid | EL PAÍS


----------



## Joeng Jan (9 Ene 2015)

Bangbang y Ruiki84 están en lo cierto. Opino igual. Os pondré dos ejemplos que me he encontrado en China. Dos éxitos.

a) empresa que diseña moldes de plástico para catering y fabrica en China. Vende muchísimo en España y en algún país europeo. Empresa familiar y factura millones.

b) empresa que diseña los moldes en España pero que fabrica hamacas de plástico (las típicas esas de color blanco) originales, muy bonitas, y luego las vende en toda Europa a hoteles, piscinas, polideportivos, spa, etc.

¿Fácil o dificil? La clave está en encontrar el socio/fábrica ideal en China. El diseño son cuatro duros ya que son jóvenes recién salidos de la uni y con muchas ganas e ilusión por trabajar. Y claro, lo mejor es la idea pero tampoco hay que comerse el coco. En muchas ocasiones ya son cosas que existen, pero mejoradas.


----------



## DONK (9 Ene 2015)

En realidad tanto da comprar en China como en España solo que hoy en dia parece que tiene cierto glamour cutrillo eso de ser importador.Desde España te ahorraras muchos quebraderos de cabeza con aduanas,creeme.El caso es buscar los productos demandados a un precio competitivo,tanto da en realidad donde los compres.

La verdad es que no predico mucho con el ejemplo ya que yo tambien importo desde China y Hong Kong,pero bueno,cada caso es un mundo,solo te digo que no te cierres a proveedores de un pais solo porque este de moda,a mi no me quedan mas cojones debido al tipo de negocio que tengo.

El primer consejo que te daria es que te olvides de cuentas ilegales en el extranjero y que declares "todo".Digo todo entre comillas porque si vas a importar de China y quieres sobrevivir debes tener claro que ademas de un respetable autonomo que paga religiosamente sus impuestos tambien vas a tener que ser un respetable contrabandista que elude las aduanas y declara lo que le sale del nabo por decirlo claramente.Todo esto hay que hacerlo con mucho mimo y mucho tacto,claro esta,si no te van a joder vivo.Si como dices vas a vender por milanuncios yo lo veo facil para ti,de lo que vendas en mano obviamente no vas a declarar ni un solo centimo,eso tenlo claro si no quieres morir en el intento,no dejes que tu negocio fracase por tu buenismo,repito que los importadores de china somos contrabandistas de facto.


----------



## Joeng Jan (9 Ene 2015)

> los importadores de china somos contrabandistas de facto.



pues sí. Ni más ni menos. En mi caso siempre hago factura B (le bajo no más de un 30% ya que la aduana hace un record de tus envíos y bajarlo mucho 'huele') y todo esto con el ok del proveedor, cliente y de los agentes de aduana. Todos estamos en el ajo 

Sabe mal decirlo, pero si eres legal te van a crujir por todos los lados.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (11 Ene 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Veo que sabes de lo que hablas... aunque te equivocas en algunas cosas.
> La mayoría de los bazares chinos NO obtienen la mercancía gratis, solo aquellos bazares que son de propiedad del vendedor mayoristas, o familiares muy cercanos, no hace falta mencionar que no hay rotación, ni devolución, eso son 2 gatos los que tienen el privilegio de ir rotando. También deberías mencionar a los proveedores españoles de los cuales compran estos mayoristas chinos, no todo lo importan ellos mismos.
> 
> Cierto, es mas mi novia ha conseguido que un bazar español triunfe sobre una calle donde habia 5 chinos mas siendo el de la amiga de mi novia mas pequeño.
> ...



Tu tampoco puedes esperar que los demas nos dormimos en los laureles

---------- Post added 11-ene-2015 at 19:20 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Hablo de los chinos que hay en España, no en China. Los chinos de España provienen principalmente de Qingtian y Wenzhou, y ultimamente vienen muchos de Fujian. He visitado China 9 veces, y he estado en tanto Qingtian como Wenzhou, en el caso de Wenzhou tienen un sector industrial muy poderoso, pero en qingtian ha prosperado en los últimos 20 años gracias a las remesas que se envian desde afuera. Si no fuese por eso en este pais habria mas dinero circulando... no tengo que poner en relieve la pila de mafias y chorizos que han detenido y los que quedaran aun... si me vendreis que tenenemos tambien patrios pero encima como para importarlos
> 
> Mi amigo chino precisamente es de esas dos ciudades (padre qingtianés y madre wenzhounesa), fui con él hace unos años y me dijo esto.



Pues macho yo no hablo con ningun chino y lo se y estoy en mi pais... aqui algo falla...


----------



## Lombroso (12 Ene 2015)

Yo lo que no me explico es que en el pueblo de al lado del mio hay un chino desde hace unos 3-4 años, famoso por aquí porque está montado a modo de nave industrial, no como un bazar en un bajo de un edificio. Lo curioso es que hace 3 meses el mismo propietario (o al menos con el mismo nombre pero añadiendo un "2" al final del título) abrió otro a 200 metros (hablo de un pueblo de 3.000 habitantes.) Fui allí pensando que habría cosas diferentes y mi sorpresa es que vende exactamente lo mismo. Atónito me quedé.

Siempre he pensado que una tienda al estilo chino es buen negocio. Primark, por ejemplo, la ropa que tiene está tirada de precio (importada de Asia por supuesto), hace una semana me pillé una camiseta por 4,99, no sé lo que me durará pero es bonita. Decoración occidental, empleadas atractivas españolas y está triunfando.


----------

